# Ik hou ook van jou schatje



## latingem

hi people it's me again! still with the questions about Dutch! does anyone know the meaning of the above mentioned phrase? thank you!


----------



## elroy

latingem said:
			
		

> hi people it's me again! still with the questions about Dutch! does anyone know the meaning of the above mentioned phrase? thank you!



Without context, this is my guess:

I also love/like you, sweetie.


----------



## latingem

thank u! that's exactly what it means!


----------



## Steeven

I also like you, sweetie.


----------



## elroy

latingem said:
			
		

> thank u! that's exactly what it means!



Ja graag gedaan.  Ik hou ook van jou, omdat je Nederlands lert!


----------



## phoebesgrandad

re ik hou ook van jou schatje 
actually if you take it litterally its i love you tresure because a schat is a tresure chest or somtimes refered to as something very precious


----------



## Eempje

Schatje is best translated as sweety or hunny.


----------



## phoebesgrandad

yes i agree totaly of course. there is also zoetke or zoetje common but i think this may be a regional thing,i live in east vlanders and as you move further south or west you here it less and less,non the less zoet is for example zoete dingen smaken lekker suiker(suger)or zoet water not sea water zoete kinderen (sweet children)playing quietly


----------



## Inmaatje

Hola latingem, si te sirve de consejo lo que te contestan eemptje y phoebegrandad es correcto. Como dato te digo que yo soy una española que ha vivido 4 años en Limburg (Belgica) y estoy casada con un flamenco de Belgica . "Ik hou van jou schatje", para ser mas exactos y hacer una correctísima traduccion al español sería "Te quiero (o amo), tesoro". Creo que esto te aclarará mas tu duda. Un cordial saludo de Inmaatje


----------



## John Peyton

I guess a better translation would be "I love you too, sweetheart."


----------



## Timidinho

I'm with John Peyton: I love you too, sweetheart.
LIke:
A: I love you, B.
B: I love you too, A.

Otherwise it sounds more like:
A: I love pineapple, but I also love you.


----------



## Kayla321

LOL @Timidinho! I agree.


----------



## triptonizer

Timidinho said:


> I'm with John Peyton: I love you too, sweetheart.
> LIke:
> A: I love you, B.
> B: I love you too, A.
> 
> Otherwise it sounds more like:
> A: I love pineapple, but I also love you.



Actually the dutch sentence could mean either of both:

A. You love my baby brother but do you also love me mummy?
B. Ik hou ook van jou schatje (with stress on "jou")


----------



## Timidinho

It could, but like i said "it sounds *more* like" ... 
But, there is no difference in your sentence and my pine-apple sentence. That's the point I was making.


----------

